# FLASHBACK - 1985 R/C Racing



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Found a link to this YouTube Video from 1985 (This is the year I started in R/C) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S8uyadbwLd0


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow its good to go back in time. Wheres the Dynos laptops or and cell phones? Lol


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

the good old days when the rc10 ruled the dirt.
1200 mah packs and 7cell paks ran mod.


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

WOW did you see that old "wheel" radio? (heathkit?) Back in the day I started out on a "stick" radio, that was all there was at the time.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

basketcase45 said:


> WOW did you see that old "wheel" radio? (heathkit?) Back in the day I started out on a "stick" radio, that was all there was at the time.


Futaba "Brown Box" State of the art in 76


----------

